# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Jaquar Concept Bikes

## RAHEN

One of the *coolest motorcycles* Ive ever seen and a true competitor for the Tomahawk bike.

The *Cat1 Uber-bike* is the creation of artist *Byron Hemmes*. It is known as the *Jaguar Concept Motorcycle*, one of the many bike concepts based on popular car and motorcycle logos by Massow Concept Cycles. The Cat1 is the first one that was actually constructed and what a beauty it turned out to be.

The *Jaguar Concept Bike* is powered by a 1200cc *Buell 97 S3 Thunderbolt engine*, its body is build out of high-quality stainless steel and the leaping jaguar on which the rider sits has been covered in high-end ebony lacquer. Jaguar is planning to use this powerful bike in a new, radical brand-awareness campaign.

This one-of-a-kind *Cat1 Uber-bike* has been priced at $567,000. You can find its official specs below:

 Length: 2.3 meters
 Wheel center to center: 1.7 meters
 1200cc Buell 97 S3 Thunderbolt engine
 Body made from high-grade stainless steel
 Air intakes and exhaust system custom-engineered to suit cat profile
 Cat fairing: Fiberglass finished in ultra-high-gloss ebony polyurethane lacquer
 Handlebar width: 1 meter
 Weight: 360 kg
 Seat: Stingray

----------


## Shades

Xclent...bike n nice post

----------


## RAHEN

thanks wicked...keep posting.

----------

